# Puff Pipe 2011 - Last word on shape



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Paneled Dublin 13
Pete Bulldog (XL15) 12

Paneled Dublin wins, right?

Well, here's the deal: Do we want one shape to be _the_ PUFF 2011 club pipe/pipe of the year, or do we want two shapes - an A and B.

No poll this time, I just want to judge this on the input of you gents that actually care to comment. Lurking voters, if you feel strongly either way, now is the time to comment.

Personally, I like the idea of _one_ shape per year. By definition a PotY or club pipe is exclusive. That's how nearly ever company does their own PotY, and with good reason; it's special. I'm not worried about how many people we'll draw, either. We'll have enough. A winner is a winner, and best of luck to the 2nd place shape next year - is my view.

Now, if we ultimately did go with two shapes, it would only be the top two -- that's it. I can sort of see the bandwagon appeal of an A and B shape, but beyond that it get ridiculous because we'd essentially just be ordering custom pipes with the same stamp. That ruins the whole premise of what this thing is. So if the majority wants to go with two, fine. But I feel very strongly that we have to cap it at two shapes, which would clearly be the shapes that finish 1st and 2nd.

Thoughts?


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Personally, I feel like it isn't as much of a club pipe if there are multiple shapes. So I'll throw my hat in for one shape.

I'll be happy either way though.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

One shape.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I like the 1 shape idea as well


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

One shape only, or a "club pipe" won't be special.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

One year one shape is my vote personally...


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Agreed, it's not much of a club pipe, IMO, if it was multiple shapes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

d_day said:


> One shape.


+1 i gotta agree one shape way WTG!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

"There can be only one..."


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Even though I'll bow out and not order a pipe (the paneled dublin was the one shape among the finalists I don't care for...funny thing is the same thing happened with last years' choice...I guess my tastes differ from the majority) I still think it should be one shape only for a club pipe.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Since I don't really like the first shape, I'm torn. If it's possible to make it more of a traditional dublin shape, with a more "normal" looking stem, I could go for that.

As of now though I'd have to say 2.


----------



## luckydog (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't think you would ever see me with a Paneled Dublin in my mouth and I much prefer the bulldog. That being said the whole point of the club pipe would be blown if you had multiple shapes.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

One shape.

It seems to me that there is a minuscule margin between the votes accumulated for the Dublin and the Bulldog. The people that voted for shapes other than the top two shapes selected may vote for the Bulldog over the Dublin.

Perhaps not, but it is my humble opinion that their input should be counted when deciding between the two.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

drastic_quench said:


> Paneled Dublin 13
> Pete Bulldog (XL15) 12
> 
> Paneled Dublin wins, right?
> ...


Although I'm not really fond of either shape, a POTY should be one shape, but potentially with different finishes.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Either one is a winner but it wouldn't be a "club" pipe if we had multiple shapes. Finish and stem may be negotiable though.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

One shape, though I favor neither of the chosen shapes and may not join in this buy.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Another vote for one shape. I didn't vote for either of those, but I don't mind either one.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Good enough. I've contacted Mr. Altinok to get details on our options and his thoughts on our price range and shape -- paneled Dublin.



Scardinoz said:


> One shape.
> 
> It seems to me that there is a minuscule margin between the votes accumulated for the Dublin and the Bulldog. The people that voted for shapes other than the top two shapes selected may vote for the Bulldog over the Dublin.
> 
> Perhaps not, but it is my humble opinion that their input should be counted when deciding between the two.


As for the votes that went towards other shapes and how they may be cast in some sort of runoff, eh. That's part of voting strategically. There were two clear front runners after a single hour of voting, so voting for a shape that was already down eight votes at the time was optimistic at best. Hell, the shapes I liked the most didn't even make the final five.

We'll see what Altinok has to offer on options and prices, and I anticipate a turn out on par or greater than last year. These aren't getting ordered until February. That's a lot of time for people to jump on this thing.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

It appears I've been voted off the island.....


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> It appears I've been voted off the island.....


Your not the only one. But, I thought it would be a more ornate pipe, I guess. I thought the part that was making it a club pipe would be some neat carving over the whole pipe. That way, no matter the shape of the pipe, the carving on it would be the same, prefferably over the whole pipe, hence a club pipe that works with everyones favorite shapes and taste. But, I guess that the carving I was picturing in my head would have raised the cost of the pipe too much. Oh well, there are lots of nice pipes on Antiok's site, Ill just pick one I would actualy smoke and enjoy. Maybe next year...


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I voted for the Peterson Bulldog, but even though it lost I still think there should only be 1 shape, isn't a club pipe otherwise . Can't wait to see what my altinok paneled dublin looks like finished.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm out too. As they say "there's always next year". Maybe a more traditional billard, dublin, bulldog, or apple will win as the 2012 pipe, though based on the 2010/11 results the more exotic shapes seem to be the favorite of the majority of Puffers.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> I'm out too. As they say "there's always next year". Maybe a more traditional billard, dublin, bulldog, or apple will win as the 2012 pipe, though based on the 2010/11 results the more exotic shapes seem to be the favorite of the majority of Puffers.


Dublin and apple will likely not be allowed, as they were the last two choices. Probably ought to go with straight next year as well, considering the first two were bent and I know there are those who won't buy a bent anything.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Dublin and apple will likely not be allowed, as they were the last two choices. Probably ought to go with straight next year as well, considering the first two were bent and I know there are those who won't buy a bent anything.


I agree that bent apples and bent dubs should/will be retired, and five years does seem quite reasonable. I certainly wouldn't mind a straight, but eliminating all bent shapes is a big move. Ah, we can vote on it in a year. If only someone would make a poll...

I keep thinking next year we'll choose a morta pipe. Probably not, but it'd be sweet.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> It appears I've been voted off the island.....


Don't let a coconut hit ya in the ass. 

I like the Bulldog, but I have a Baki Bulldog 
Meer, although not a Peterson style. 
I also have a Peterson Bulldog.
I like the Paneled Dublin and I don't
have any similar pipes. So there. :loco:


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I didn't get last year's pipe, mostly because I didn't see that we were getting one until it was far too late. But, had I seen we were getting one, I'd have been all over it, no matter the shape. The same goes for this pipe, and any future pipes. I'll get it no matter the shape, even if we had chosen that hideous rhodesian.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

one shape


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Looking over the Altinok site here are some Pipes of the year

Altinok Pipe - ASP Pipe Of The year 2005
Altinok Pipe - ASP Pipe Of The year 2006
Altinok Pipe - ASP Pipe Of The year 2007

Note how it is one pipe offered in two variations? I would like to see something like this.

...and of course, I will ask when I order mine for it to have a 9mm filter. I REALLY am getting more and more into filters. My tobacco tastes so much better, and everytime I pull out a filter I think "Thank GOD I didn't get that in my mouth!"

Full Disclosure: I own several Altinok pipes and love them!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I would have liked to see a runoff between the top two myself, and I certainly would have liked to see the discussion last a little longer than my workshift, eliminating any chance for offering input. That said, I'm not missing this years pipe!


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Vote total shows differently now. Was I posted WHEN voting on the shape would end? I missed it...


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Contrabass Bry said:


> Vote total shows differently now. Was I posted WHEN voting on the shape would end? I missed it...


Yes. I said one week, which it was -- Wednesday to Wednesday. Also, the voting was dead for at least the last three days. It is inconsequential that two more decided to vote so late. I could have set the poll to close, but I don't feel it's necessary. It was called at the one week mark.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Cool beans! Here we go!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Maybe, we should consider it like the election season. We had the primary, now we vote between the last 2.

....and I agree with the one shape per year thought.


----------

